# Heavy Webber



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Im looking for a Tarantula that produces a huge amount of web.
From looking on the net i have found that the o.b.t produces a nice thick web and also the ornamental baboon to a certain extent.
Can you guys suggest any other really heavy webbers? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

M.Balfouri, GBB, H.Incei, C.Fasciatum and loads more but cant think of any, there was a thread about it the other day!


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> M.Balfouri, GBB, H.Incei, C.Fasciatum and loads more but cant think of any, there was a thread about it the other day!


Thanks, i'll see if i can find the thread :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/782282-best-webbers.html


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/782282-best-webbers.html


Fantastic, thank you :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

_Chillobrachys_ web to hell. my sp. "burma" is great


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> _Chillobrachys_ web to hell. my sp. "burma" is great


Cool stuff, i'll have a research on that :2thumb:
Thanks


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Im pretty sure theres allready a thread for this mate.


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Shandy said:


> Im pretty sure theres allready a thread for this mate.


Yeah, Jonb1982 just pointed me to the thread

Cheers


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

And there's me thinking this was a thread about twin pot carbs :blush:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

kris74 said:


> And there's me thinking this was a thread about twin pot carbs :blush:


Air cooled nut by any chance? I sure am :lol2:


----------

